# Advice on water and cold nights



## Ford Zoo (Jan 27, 2012)

Picked up my first nucs Saturday, it was sunny and 70. They had good brood and capped honey. The long time bee keep inspected the frames with me, installed them in my 10 frame brood boxes with 4 other frames of drawn comb, and told me to feed them. I put a Bee Pro patty from Mann Lake and a quart jar of 1-1 sugar water on top of each brood box. Once opened, quieter hive #1 was less active outside than #2, but both were bringing pack pollen within the hour. 

Sunday, yesterday, brought scattered sun and mostly lots of rain with temps dropping. Today was in the 50's, windy, and sprinkling off and on. 

I did open the tops after work tonight (about 5pm) enough to check water. Hive #1 is eating the patty and has 3/4 quart of sugar water left. Busier hive #2 is eating the patty and has no sugar water left. 

It's supposed to get down to about 30 the next 2 nights with tomorrow being sunny and 50, then day time temps climbing to the upper 60's. 

Being a newby, will hive #2 be OK till tomorrow evening? With it getting cold and windy, I did not want to reopen the top long enough to exchange a water jar for fear of making them to cold and damp tonight. And I did not want to call the seller because he is very generous with his time and has a lot of people calling for advice I'm sure. 

Thanks! Maybe I'm being to worrisome, but I want to make sure they get off to a good start.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

As long as the temps are above 45F go ahead and put syrup on them.

How are up putting syrup on top of the brood boxes?

Is it like this with the syrup jar on top of the intercover with a hive body to set around it and hold the outer cover? 



You can get these glass gallon jars free at many pizza shops for the asking.

 Al


----------



## Ford Zoo (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks Alley! You're great and I appreciate your advice 

I put the jar directly on top of the frames, then covered with an empty brood box before adding the inner cover and top.

One of my inner covers does not have the opening in the middle, it does have a about a one inch area cut out of it's frame for ventilation I'm guessing. 

But I'm thinking it may be better to cut an opening in the center of that inner cover for winter so that I can add something absorbent to help prevent condensation from dripping down? What are your thoughts on this?


----------



## Ford Zoo (Jan 27, 2012)

Now that I look at your picture again: Why do you have a bottom board between the second and third brood box? I don't think I've seen this in any of the books.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

It helps to have the hole in the intercover, that way you can put a jar of feed on the hive without fully opening it to the elements. I put my holes across the frames rather than parallel so I can peek in and see more area or frames.



That bottom board is really a double screen board. Used to make splits with a queen you can install. Do a search of this forum making splits to see a thread on it.



 Al


----------



## Ford Zoo (Jan 27, 2012)

Will do, Thanks! 

I'm heading out to add a second brood box to my second hive. They have been so active since getting the 5 frame nuc on Saturday that as of last night they were already working the extra 4 frames of drawn comb. 

The other Hive I'm dubbing Lazy Lucy-she was a slightly smaller colony, very quiet and laid back. But the sun was out and she was working when I got home.

I have so much to learn.... But so far I am loving this!


----------

